# Yet another videogame on the big screen - "DOA: Dead or Alive"



## Swordlady (Jul 16, 2006)

Reminds me of a cross between Beatrix Kiddo of "Kill Bill" and "Charlie's Angels": http://www.doa.film.de/

By the way, the trailer is in German.


----------



## OUMoose (Jul 16, 2006)

Looks interesting.  Not sure how many people actually played DoA for the "fighting" aspect of the game, so this could surprise some.


----------



## Cryozombie (Jul 16, 2006)

As a big fan of the DOA game series all I can say is

Wow. that looks like ****.​


----------



## Marginal (Jul 16, 2006)

As long as it has Zack using Ayame as a surfboard down a flight of stairs at some point....


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Jul 16, 2006)

I didn't understand a single thing they said, but it got my attention.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jul 16, 2006)

Swordlady said:
			
		

> Reminds me of a cross between Beatrix Kiddo of "Kill Bill" and "Charlie's Angels": http://www.doa.film.de/
> 
> By the way, the trailer is in German.


 
http://darthno.ytmnd.com/


----------

